# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Estudios y Planificación >  Huella hídrica, hacia una gestión sostenible de los recursos hídricos

## Jonasino

> El agua es un recurso preciado y cada vez más escaso en algunos lugares del planeta. Por ello, indicadores como la huella hídrica, que evalúa el uso del agua, pueden ayudar a mejorar su gestión, reduciendo a su vez potenciales riesgos ambientales y empresariales.





> La necesidad de la huella hídrica
> 
> Aunque el agua dulce es un recurso abundante a nivel mundial, su disponibilidad está decreciendo en muchas regiones del planeta, principalmente debido al cambio climático, el incremento de población y el consecuente aumento en la presión sobre los recursos hídricos.
> 
> La agricultura es uno de los grandes consumidores de recursos naturales y representa más de un 70% del total del consumo mundial de agua dulce. En las próximas décadas, la agricultura deberá afrontar el reto de producir un 50% más de alimentos en 2030 en comparación con la producción actual, además de garantizar la seguridad alimentaria y conservar la biodiversidad. Esta situación afectará directamente a otros sectores, como por ejemplo el industrial, debido a una mayor competencia por el uso del agua. Por lo tanto, se presentan grandes retos para garantizar suficiente disponibilidad de agua para abastecer a la creciente población mundial, sostener el crecimiento económico y preservar el medio ambiente.
> 
>     La evaluación de la huella hídrica se compone de cuatro fases distintas
> 
> Dado que estamos ante un problema global con soluciones locales, se hace necesario disponer de indicadores que permitan conocer cuál es la situación de partida y plantear posibles acciones de mejora. En este sentido, la huella hídrica evalúa el uso del agua de las organizaciones, los procesos y los productos, proporcionando información cuantitativa y cualitativa que permita dirigir a las organizaciones hacia un uso más sostenible y equitativo del agua dulce.
> ...


Fuente: iagua

----------

